# Goat Diarreah



## Pinewood Ridge (Mar 29, 2022)

Hello all,

We've been having a problem with our 3 year old Nigerian Dwarf buck for awhile now.  He gets diarrhea regularly.  The lab test came back with barber pole worms.  I've wormed him with Fenbendazole /Safe-guard several times now, including the follow up dose, but it keeps coming back.  When it does, I give him Spectogard, probiotics, and Vitamin B shots.  If he looks anemic, I also give him Red Cell.  Its also hard to keep weight on him.

We have 18 goats, and no one else gets this.  Any ideas?

thanks


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 30, 2022)

Use a different wormer.  Ivermectin, valbazen, prohibit.....

Also,. How is he housed?  Pastured?  Dry lot?   You may need to work at his area....if separate....to eliminate the source of reinfection.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 30, 2022)

Agree with Mini - You need to change wormers.  With parasite resistance becoming more and more common it is becoming standard practice to use two wormers of different classes at once.






						ACSRPC | Combination dewormers
					

combination dewormers anthelmintics parasites worms sheep goats Kaplan




					www.wormx.info
				




Please read the above article.


----------



## Pinewood Ridge (Mar 30, 2022)

Wormed everybody today with Ivermectin paste.  One of the little wethers developed the runs too, even though he's been over with the girls now for a month.
We have 3 large pens/mini-pastures.  One group is does, with a couple of mini-donkeys.  The second one is the Boy's Club, which includes the buck with the problem, 2 other bucks, and 2 wethers.
The third is all does, except for the one runny wether.
Each pen has a good sized cedar wood shelter.  I pick up or rake poops every day.

I should have thought of using a different wormer.    Hope this works.


----------



## Pinewood Ridge (Apr 1, 2022)

More questions:
Stool sample today showed barber pole worms and stomach worms on the little wether, so I'm assuming the same for his daddy.
Even though I wormed everybody with Ivermectin paste a few days ago, I think I'm going to go ahead and give those two moxidectin/Quest.  1 CC per 100 pounds.....the little boy probably weighs 30 pounds soaking wet, so I hope a miniscule amount will do the trick.
Will moxidectin also take out the stomach worms?

Also, it seems that every place in the world is out of Spectogard--my go to med for scours.  What's the next best thing?  I hate to get a bunch of huge cattle boluses.

Along with what I already mentioned, I did start giving both boys Red Cell again, because they're looking pale, and probiotics.

We have another area we are planning on fencing for the goats, that includes woods, and a small pasture.  When we can get that done, I'm hoping it will lighten the load on their current accomodations.  In the meantime, would it help to completely strip their sheds, and lime them, before re-bedding? (I use pine shavings)  How about liming the pens?


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 7, 2022)

Pinewood Ridge said:


> Stool sample today showed barber pole worms and stomach worms on the little wether, so I'm assuming the same for his daddy.


If the 2 with the largest problems are related...  then I would suggest you sell those 2.

Parasite resistance is inherited. 







Pinewood Ridge said:


> In the meantime, would it help to completely strip their sheds, and lime them, before re-bedding? (I use pine shavings) How about liming the pens?



Look up the parasites you have and see if liming will disrupt their life cycle.


----------

